# Which Video Formats are supported by SE W810i !!



## Dipen01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey..

I am confused over which video formats are supported in SE W810i...coz..i have one WMA..its not runnin...i have one WAV file...its not runnin either..

so are there any standard formats..or i can increase em anytime by installing some codecs..or installin some Players...what do i do..??

Shall i convert them too 3GP..but then it will damage the quality...and as i hav 512MB...dont wanna compromise on quality atleast in beginnin...

So what should i install ...or to which format should i convert my existing videos...so what i get the good quality..and its viewable on cell also..??

Thanx..


----------



## sting (Aug 20, 2006)

try to convert ur video to mp4 , it has better qulity comapre to the 3gp format 
use this tute *spawnweb.dk/recode/k750.htm



and ur fone only play mp4 ang 3gp video's


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 20, 2006)

which takes more space....3GP or MP4????


----------



## Dipen01 (Aug 20, 2006)

not even dat,wmv,asf,avi...!!!

So is there any GOOD software which converts above videos to .MP4 , .3GP

and which one is better..??


----------



## Pathik (Aug 20, 2006)

3gp takes low space.....
n try xilisoft converter....


----------



## arjun2040 (Aug 26, 2006)

here's a good converter
*www.free-codecs.com/download/3GP_Converter.htm
3gp's quality is great with this converter


----------



## manu1991 (Aug 27, 2006)

Why don't you use mp4?
I've converted a full movie to mp4 using IMToo and it plays on my w810i very very nicely. Settings I used are:
Video Size - 176x144
Bit Rate - 200
Frame Rate - 12-15
----------------------
Audio
64bits
44.1KHz
Stereo
Full length movie was about 250megs . There might be some better settings, but these worked fine to me.


----------



## Dipen01 (Aug 27, 2006)

@manu:
Can u watch it with FULL SCREEN..coz the default player doesnt support that..


----------

